# questions on my ST504



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

I picked up an old st504 last year from its original owner. it was in pretty good shape and I got alot of use out of it last year. this year when I went to use it I was having problems getting it started. I cleaned/rebuilt the carb and it now runs well again but I have a few questions.

would I be able to add an 120V starter to it? when I picked up the machine from the orig owner, he gave me the owners manuals and I believe I remember reading in there that it electric start was an option. I'll have to dig out the manual to refresh my memory, anyway, I've had surgery on my shoulder and a elec start would help. what are the chances that I could find a started kit to fit this engine, a tecumseh HS 50.

I have read that these blowers/engines are near impossible to find and if the engine blows I should just scrap the machine. does this sound about right? My machine seems to run great w/ good power, so I am not worried right away as I think I should be able to get at least a half dozen yrs out of it. but if that is the case w/ these hs50 engines, I might not go nuts and fully restore this blower, I'd just run it into the ground. It needs some welding work on the bucket/scraper area.

lastly, can anyone help me date this machine? the model is an st504, serial # 932206, engine serial# is 055 617. on the engine is stamped HS50-67008E SER 314B

thanks for the help


----------



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

It is somewhat expensive but a starter is still available. 
Tecumseh part 33290E 
http://www.amazon.com/Mega-fire-Electric-Starter-TECUMSEH-33290E/dp/B001OK8KIO


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

They also made a 5.5 OHV version with a cam PTO for later model 520's that would be a suitable transplant...Nearly all compacts w/reverse prior to the 920000 series required this cam PTO for the friction drive. The problem is if you want a NEW engine to use as a replacement, then options become very limited indeed, and at that point it's better to find a new or used 920000.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If it has a flywheel with teeth cut into it, like a gear, then it can probably take an electric starter..if it doesn't, then it can't..

Can you double-check model number 932206 and make sure that is correct?
I dont have that listed on my Ariens page, and the Ariens webpage cant
find any manuals for that model number..
also, google finds only one reference to that model number on the entire internet: this thread!  

thanks,
Scot


----------



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

The serial # might be 932006, I'll check when I get home for sure


----------



## bkaser90 (Feb 9, 2014)

checked my machine, the serial # is 932006. made a mistake and put an extra 2 in the first post


----------

